# Is corrugated plastic aquarium safe?



## Dark Knight

I don't recall seeing this question asked before. I'm thinking about using a sheet of corrugated plastic on the bottom of my tank to spread the weight of the larger rocks around. I tried egg crate but I don't like the way it traps the sand.


----------



## Nicole

I've placed some in my tank before with no problem.


----------



## mitchb

Me too, not any issues encountered when I used the black type for a month.


----------



## Dark Knight

Thanks for the info, I'll give it a try.


----------



## mitchb

what are you planning to use it for?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I have found it chemically inert & safe to use in my tanks.


----------



## Dark Knight

mitchb said:


> what are you planning to use it for?


I want to remove the eggcrate that I currently have under the rocks in my African tank. I'm finding the lack of movement of the sand at the bottom a bit troublesome. I'm thinking about just using the plastic just under the biggest rocks.


----------

